# Reverse sneeze, issue?



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Lately my dog has been doing something strange. When ever I have a treat or I call his name and he looks up he starts to do the reverse sneeze. Idk what it is! Its very odd and I have never seen it happen before. He only does it if he is looking up at me and it doesn't happen every time but enough for me to question. Anyone else ever had this happen to their dog?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Bella does it sometimes and it's usually when she is excited such as me coming home from work, eating, going for a walk, or car ride. Your boy is fine and it's usually not a health concern 

The most common cause of a reverse sneeze is irritation of the soft palate, which results in a spasm. This spasm narrows the airway and makes it temporarily more difficult for the dog to take in air. Factors that may be associated with reverse sneezing include excitement, eating or drinking, exercise, physical irritation of the throat such as from pulling on a leash, respiratory tract mites, allergies, irritating chemicals such as perfumes or household cleaners, viral infections, foreign bodies caught in the throat, and post-nasal drip.

If you witness a dog having a reverse sneeze it may seem alarming, but in most cases it is not a harmful condition, there are no ill effects, and treatment is unnecessary.

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1611&aid=1112
http://www.vetinfo.com/reverse-sneezing-dogs.html


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Veronica does the reverse sneeze usually when she's outside snorting grass or sniffing something; although I suppose she must have done it under other circumstances as well.

I understand what you are asking...why always does it seem to be triggered by the act of looking up...and I don't know...I would be curious too though...


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko does it when he comes in from his pre-dinner potty. Every night. No worries it's probably just excitement.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Bella does it sometimes and it's usually when she is excited such as me coming home from work, eating, going for a walk, or car ride. Your boy is fine and it's usually not a health concern
> 
> The most common cause of a reverse sneeze is irritation of the soft palate, which results in a spasm. This spasm narrows the airway and makes it temporarily more difficult for the dog to take in air. Factors that may be associated with reverse sneezing include excitement, eating or drinking, exercise, physical irritation of the throat such as from pulling on a leash, respiratory tract mites, allergies, irritating chemicals such as perfumes or household cleaners, viral infections, foreign bodies caught in the throat, and post-nasal drip.
> 
> ...





Jazzy&Veronica said:


> Veronica does the reverse sneeze usually when she's outside snorting grass or sniffing something; although I suppose she must have done it under other circumstances as well.
> 
> I understand what you are asking...why always does it seem to be triggered by the act of looking up...and I don't know...I would be curious too though...





EckoMac said:


> Ecko does it when he comes in from his pre-dinner potty. Every night. No worries it's probably just excitement.


Thank you for the response  I appreciate it. I know it isnt harmful but like Jazzy&Veronica said, I am wondering why it happens when he is looking up. He does have allergies and right now he has hives and he has been doing it alrot more lately so maybe it does have to do with his allergies. Hmmm. Anyways, he is fine once he stops so im not too worried about it.


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

One reason you may be noticing it more when Kai looks up is that his allergies are causing post nasal drip, which runs down the back of the throat when his head is raised.


----------

